# Active Directory Export



## Rostiges Fahrrad (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum,

Es geht um folgendes: Ich muss einen Active Directory Export einer Gruppe machen Sprich alle User aus der Gruppe sollen in einem CSV File exportiert werden. Soweit kein proplem ich habe es mit csvde Versucht jedoch benötige ich extra Anforderungen, die Telefon Nummer, UserNamen,E-Mail Adresse ... in dieser Reihenfolge. In der CSV wird die Standart Reihenfolge jedoch immer beibehalten und da die Formatierung im Excel leider nicht Spalte für Spalte ist kann ich es nicht einfach verschieben.

Kann mir da vll. jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rostiges Fahrrad (12. Januar 2012)

Kann mir wirklich niemand weiter helfen oder bin ich im falschen forum?

lg


----------



## DrSoong (12. Januar 2012)

Da gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Fremdsoftware: Ich hab hier eine Software gefunden, die das kann, aber leider Geld kostet. Es gibt eine Trial-Version zum probieren, eventuell findest du eine andere Software, die all das kann, was du benötigst (Hier noch ein anderes Programm, alternativ gibts eine Verwaltungssoftware von MS).

2) Selbst schreiben: In .NET ist es mit Hausmitteln möglich, AD-Abfragen durchzuführen und Attribute auszulesen. Wenn du hier Kenntnisse hast, kannst du dir selbst ein Abfrageprogramm schnitzen.


Der Doc!


----------

